# Traveling to Tampa



## Tdreabe (May 3, 2020)

Traveling to Bradenton area south of Tampa Bay. Wondering or hoping someone in the area know any lays outs ( public or private) that I could tour. To get ideas for my own lay out and to just visit.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Check with the FGRS and ask for the latest Newsletter. The Newsletter editor is in North Point (just south of Bradenton) and is usually accommodating. Warning - his layout has a low tunnel that only allows 1/29th stuff to pass.
There's the “Sundance Central” Museum and Fine Scale Fn3
(G gauge) Layout in Odessa, FL.


----------



## Tdreabe (May 3, 2020)

Thanks a bunch for the lead Pete. I've already reached out to the FGRS. 
I flew down so I don't have anything of my own to run. Just interested in seeing what's out there.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Disney has a G layout at the German pavillion and if you have the $$ you can visit the steam up at Disney in the early AM


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan Pierce said:


> Disney has a G layout


Orlando is a long way from Tampa, Dan. I was restricting my observations to a 2 hr radius.


----------



## Tdreabe (May 3, 2020)

Pete Thornton said:


> Orlando is a long way from Tampa, Dan. I was restricting my observations to a 2 hr radius.


Thanks Pete, this trip I'm interested in that radius. 

Dan, 
The information about Disney is great to have for a future trip 2-3 years from now when the kids (2 & 3) are old enough for that setting.


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Make sure to ride the Tampa-Ybor City line.


----------



## Tdreabe (May 3, 2020)

Bill C. said:


> View attachment 62875
> 
> 
> Make sure to ride the Tampa-Ybor City line.


Definitely! My son saw the Trolley bus on the island and said he wanted a ride, and my Mother in law wants to go shopping sometime this week. I think this is just the ticket.
Might be just enough for my train fix and cause my wife to roll her eyes at me, call my son and I nerds, and agree to tag along. I'll just keep riding the streetcar while they shop.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

For a 2 hour radius, it is extremely difficult to drive 1 hour West from Tampa. So, I believe Disney could be within a 2 hour drive!! 1 hour 22 minutes!!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan Pierce said:


> For a 2 hour radius, it is extremely difficult to drive 1 hour West from Tampa. So, I believe Disney could be within a 2 hour drive!! 1 hour 22 minutes!!


Actually Dan you are right. Bradenton to Disneyworld is 1 hr 37 mins according to my maps. I forgot (a) Disney is sorta west of Orlando and (b) it's only 2 hrs from Sanford to Tampa when you get off the Autotrain.

And that reminds me there is Ridge Live Steamers in Dundee Florida who have a big g-1 live steam track. They are less than 2 hrs from Bradenton. However, it's a private club so you need an invite. I think Ric might be camped there, so let me know if you want me to ask him.


----------



## Tdreabe (May 3, 2020)

Pete Thornton said:


> Actually Dan you are right. Bradenton to Disneyworld is 1 hr 37 mins according to my maps. I forgot (a) Disney is sorta west of Orlando and (b) it's only 2 hrs from Sanford to Tampa when you get off the Autotrain.
> 
> And that reminds me there is Ridge Live Steamers in Dundee Florida who have a big g-1 live steam track. They are less than 2 hrs from Bradenton. However, it's a private club so you need an invite. I think Ric might be camped there, so let me know if you want me to ask him.


Thanks a billion for the help guys. My initial post on here was a little behind the 8 ball for this trip. The Ringling circus museum or the street car are going to be my options at this point, the rest of the family is filling up the rest of the trip itinerary.

I definitely will review this thread in advance next year as I think this trip is gaining traction as an annual plan. Then I grab a day as a set train day.

The Ridge Live Steamers looks fantastic for next time.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Tdreabe said:


> Ringling circus museum


The model of the circus railroad unloading is not to be missed.


----------



## Tdreabe (May 3, 2020)

Well, on our way to the airport we stopped in Ybor City for lunch and my son and I rode the street car a couple stops and back.
We also drove by the old Sarasota train station.
So I got a little dose of railroading.
I will definitely do the planning before I travel next time to try meeting other railroaders.


----------

